# K-9 Coach Trailers



## RemisGunner (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone use or know people who use the K-9 Coach brand of trailers? They look great but do they work any better than trailers from the other big manufacturers? What really interests me is the cooling system that uses bags of ice like a poor man's A/C.


----------

